# 60/40 cost



## Garystan (Feb 3, 2015)

Well in my search to find a 40/30 I found a nice 60/40 which is the max for my 1652 Polar Kraft. 2006 Mercury 2 stroke. Friend of a friends that looks about 2 years old with little use. $4,000. 
Thoughts?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Feb 4, 2015)

That doesn't seem like a bad price. I've seen older (90's) Mercury 60/45 2 stroke jets for $4500 (which I think is overpriced). I have a mid 90's 60/45 on my Lowe 1652 and I don't think I would want anything less unless you plan on running WOT all the time. A 50/35 would probably be ok but the 40/30 might not be enough if you carry any load. I'm going to move my console forward to help with weight balance, that is probably the main downside.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 5, 2015)

Offer $3600....he says no...go to $3800. I never like to pay what people are asking even if it is a fair price.


----------



## amk (Feb 5, 2015)

1652 you need a 60/40. I'm personally not a fan of going slow lol. Just my opinion.


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 5, 2015)

For speed/size reference I run a completely rebuilt (2 years) 1994 Johnson 50/35 w/stainless impeller and Chris Carson reeds on my Tracker Sportsmen 1648. With 2 guys, fishing gear, 2 group 27 batteries, trolling motor, full aluminum floor and 6 gallons of gas I get 30mph. With 3 guys, 5 bags of decoys, guns and other hunting gear I get 27mph.


----------



## JoshKeller (Feb 5, 2015)

BigTerp said:


> For speed/size reference I run a completely rebuilt (2 years) 1994 Johnson 50/35 w/stainless impeller and Chris Carson reeds on my Tracker Sportsmen 1648. With 2 guys, fishing gear, 2 group 27 batteries, trolling motor, full aluminum floor and 6 gallons of gas I get 30mph. With 3 guys, 5 bags of decoys, guns and other hunting gear I get 27mph.




damn you and your light boat :mrgreen:


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 6, 2015)

JoshKeller said:


> BigTerp said:
> 
> 
> > For speed/size reference I run a completely rebuilt (2 years) 1994 Johnson 50/35 w/stainless impeller and Chris Carson reeds on my Tracker Sportsmen 1648. With 2 guys, fishing gear, 2 group 27 batteries, trolling motor, full aluminum floor and 6 gallons of gas I get 30mph. With 3 guys, 5 bags of decoys, guns and other hunting gear I get 27mph.
> ...



LOL!! Makes punching holes it in easier though, as I quickly found out.


----------



## Garystan (Feb 7, 2015)

Went and looked at the 60/40 and its a great motor. My boat is rated for a 40 and everyone says the 40 output is legal. However the 60/40 is 70 lbs more than a 40 prop. Any concerns about the extra weight on the transom?


----------



## Djknyork (Feb 7, 2015)

Nope.... I'd do it!


----------



## ramrod1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Where u located?


----------



## Garystan (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm in Brighton Michigan. I'll give you a little back round. I have a 1652 Polar Kraft that I use for bass fishing and bow fishing. I just started going up some small shallow river for smallies. However, I’m not sure how much of this type of fishing I’ll be doing or if I really want to fly up the rivers at 30 MPH, they are very shallow and rocky. And on top of that I like discovering new rivers so it’s not like I’ll know them that well.
So I decided between the $4,000 for the larger motor and the fact that I would be pulling it off to go back to my prop that it was not for me. When bow fishing you are usually in weeds so the jet won't work, you need a prop. I found a 2001 40/30 that a guy wanted $2,700 for and we ended up at $2k. Had a mechanic look at it and said all was well. I think low 20’s is fine for now and it will be much easier taking on and off. 
If I decided I want something larger then next year I trade up. Thanks for all the input.


----------

